# Pennsylvania - Jefferson county/clearfield county etc.group



## ThomasGtar (May 1, 2007)

Hi I was wondering if anyone here is from those areas in PA? I'm looking to start a weekly behavioral group for social anxiety. I've been through Dr. Richards cognitive therapy series and I've been thru his behavioral group in Phoenix AZ. Was wondering if anyone is interested?


----------

